# sex of a dragon urgent



## caen (May 11, 2013)

hi
I have received a dragon. someone asked if I wanted to take it on. it was in a very small viv with the wrong lights etc. I could not say no as the set up was in a poor state.
the problem I have I cannot figure out the sex of the dragon. I don't want to house him with my male if he is male.





cheers all


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll get more response here:

Lizards - Reptile Forums

Not a lot of people hang around the genetics section...


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

need to zoom out slightly


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't forget the fact that you don't want to be putting this dragon in with your own dragon til you know it is parasite free etc.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks male to me.

I wouldn't take it on and just put it straight in with another anyway. You may have problems with disease/parasites and there's no telling if your other dragon will accept it or fight it. If it were female you would have a problem with eggs anyway.

Not a wise decision.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

You shouldn't house Beardies together anyway, regardless of sex.




:bash:


----------



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

*Beardie sex*

Hi I would agree with others here, definitely a male but if you have already taken this on, I would say it is ESSENTIAL to quarantine the animal until you know it is parasite free!!


----------

